# The kids wishing you a happy Wednesday...



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, they may look messy, but they are clean! 5 pups had a bath last night, awaiting Daddy's arrival back home today. He's been in Florida visiting his daughter for the past week.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww they make my heart melt. All looking up at mom, how sweet.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Unbelievably adorable, each and every one of them:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub::smootch::heart::tender: thank you, Archie, Chyna, Ava, Tink, and Abbey :wub: I can see you took care mommy while daddy was on vacation, daddy is going to be so happy to see you all so clean, I can almost smile you.:wub:Auntie Paula loves you:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

They are sooo cute!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Awwww they all look so cute waiting for Daddy!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

That is the cutest picture ever! Abbey, Archie, Ava, Tink, and Chyna ... you are adorable!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Daddy should be so happy to come home to them. What cuties.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aren't they sweet


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They are such a cute bunch, say hi to my bff for me Pat!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

arty:Best welcoming party every! arty:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Keeping his chair good and warm for Daddy!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Very adorable, Pat!!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> Aww they make my heart melt. All looking up at mom, how sweet.


Thanks...I just love these kids....(and I love your's also!):thumbsup:




lynda said:


> Unbelievably adorable, each and every one of them:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


Thank you Lynda!! I need to see more pics of your kids! Love your siggy pic!!!



Matilda's mommy said:


> :wub::smootch::heart::tender: thank you, Archie, Chyna, Ava, Tink, and Abbey :wub: I can see you took care mommy while daddy was on vacation, daddy is going to be so happy to see you all so clean, I can almost smile you.:wub:Auntie Paula loves you:wub:


Ava went with me to the airport, she is so spoiled!!!!! She is his "favorite".....:innocent:



Bailey&Me said:


> They are sooo cute!


Thanks Nida. Are you coming to the Nationals this year???



luvsmalts said:


> Awwww they all look so cute waiting for Daddy!


They were so excited to see him!!! 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> That is the cutest picture ever! Abbey, Archie, Ava, Tink, and Chyna ... you are adorable!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


Thanks Marie, love these kids. They're all pretty good posers...



jane and addison said:


> Daddy should be so happy to come home to them. What cuties.


Well he's home now....and he's sick!!! He better keep his germs to himself!!



wkomorow said:


> Aren't they sweet


Yes, ....yes they are. :blush:



Maglily said:


> They are such a cute bunch, say hi to my bff for me Pat!


LOL....he still talks about you....don't know how you rated so high!!! LOL....remember when he picked you up in the truck with the toilet in the back??? 



Snowbody said:


> arty:Best welcoming party every! arty:


They were all jumping and excited when we came in. oh, wait...they always do that.... :innocent:



Daisy's Mommie said:


> Keeping his chair good and warm for Daddy!!


Of course!!! I think they actually missed him. :innocent:



aprilb said:


> Very adorable, Pat!!:wub:


Thanks April. I just wish Chyna was about 5 lbs lighter!!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't know how you get them to look so cute, I can't even get one to look cute. Blaze hates my new camera - he won't look at me and when I can catch him, he looks so unhappy.

What an adorable picture - they are all so sweet and precious.


----------



## lilylee (Feb 20, 2014)

So adorable. They are so precious!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

What a sweet picture. :wub: Your crew is so photogenic and sweet. 
I see that Daddy is already home. Hope that he is feeling better. He probably just needed some puppy love to make him all better. :wub:

You must tell :huh: what your secret is to get their total attention at picture time ....?


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh seriously, I love this!!! Who's the little tiny malt in the front? I want to jump though the screen!


----------

